
Steam Linux Usage Comes in at 0.59% for August - pjmlp
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Steam-August-2018-Survey-Result
======
HNNewer
If more big titles were there.. e.g. Fallout, it would have exploded over 3%

